# Lighthouse 3rd Acrylic painting



## Jason

this is my 3rd painting. Acrylic is harder for me than pen and ink and or watercolor but I am determined to get better at it.


----------



## dickhutchings

Hey Jason, we're neck and neck on acrylic paintings. You're way better than me with detail though. Your lighthouse is very good!


----------



## TerryCurley

Both of you gentlemen are very quick learners. It's so fun to see an artist develop. Me included. 

I really like the lighthouse Jason. On your next ocean try adding more values to the water, like streaks of light. Also as the water gets further away you want to make it lighter.


----------



## leighann

Looks good to me. 

I have yet to try acrylics. I have a set of cheap Wally World ones to play with one day, but haven't had the time yet.

Keep going...I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings

leighann said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> I have yet to try acrylics. I have a set of cheap Wally World ones to play with one day, but haven't had the time yet.
> 
> Keep going...I like it! :biggrin:


Come on in @leighann "the waters fine". Quote from Oh Brother Where Art Thou. My favorite movie.:biggrin:


----------



## leighann

@dickhutchings :vs_laugh::vs_rocking_banana:

That movie was crazy!! I haven't seen it in a long time. It's one of my mom's favorites too.


----------



## FanKi

I like it Jason, pretty cool 3rd painting ^^


----------



## Jason

thanks everyone!


----------



## abt2k15

stone texture really turned out well.


----------

